# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: БТТ >  Pz.Kpfw.4Ausf D от Олега Юхрименко

## Kasatka

http://modelism.airforce.ru/armour/g...pfw4/index.htm

Прошу любить и жаловать =)

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Колер канистрочек (?). Я такими чуть ли не каждый день пользуюсь... Как там в Вермахте в 42 такие-же были? И на броню снарядики зачем ронять? Сечение антенны соизмеримо с арматуриной из бункера Ставки Гитлера :lol: 
Ракурсы фото душу не греют, не цепляют, где ощущуние железного тяжелого танка размером больше чем я  :?:

----------


## Холостяк

Да, цвет канистр.... Танкисты вроде как относились к СС... Там было "Танковая дивизия СС Мертвая голова" и д.п...

----------

